# Calfee vs. Crumpton



## 1234tuba (May 5, 2005)

Hopefully someone out there can help me with my debate. I am looking for a new carbon frame for 06 and have been looking at Calfee (Tetra Pro or Luna Pro) almost exclusively (Parlee's are too much $) but have recently seen a few comments about Crumpton. I'm looking for comments on construction quality, durability, ride quality, and any overall impressions about their frames. I think I've read enough about Calfee to know that they're top notch. However, I don't want to rule anything out. Plus, Crumpton frames are completely custom, while Calfee's are stock sizes for the same price (Tetra Pro), not that I NEED custom sizing, but yeah. I don't think we need any more comments on that alone. Thanks everyone!

P.S. I'm 6', 190 lbs give or take ( hopefully take  ), and will be using this frame for fast group rides and dabbling in racing.


----------



## shooey (Sep 17, 2005)

I took delivery of this Crumpton SL this weekend. It's 944g sans seatpost collar and headset. I'll post more as it gets built-up. So far so good, it's sick light and has good looks to match. Nick was great to work with and still has a rather short waiting list, this frame took 6 weeks. I think we're going to be hearing more about Crumpton Cycles in the future.
I shopped the same short list as you, Calfee, Crumpton and Parlee. I recall a side by side review of all three frames on (edit) bikeforums.net that was very helpful. Nick can best describe the differences between his frames and a Calfee, give him a call, I think you'll find him helpful and not at all pushy.


----------



## AFS (Sep 15, 2004)

This thread, on another forum, maybe useful to you.

http://forums.bicycling.com/thread.jspa?forumID=6&threadID=138313


----------

